# Nash VS Fox



## Jurik2507 (1. April 2013)

Hallo Karpfenffreunde,

Muss mir endlich mal ne gute Liege zulegen!!!

Hab mir die zwei ausgesucht.

Nash Tackle Indulgence Air-Lite Sleeping System SS3 Wideboy
und
Fox FX Flatliner Bedchair.

Kennt ihr die liegen oder könnt was dazu sagen?

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Lupus (1. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Hallo,
ich würde heute keine Liege mehr kaufen ohne diese Probe zu liegen!!
Das kann ich dir schon mal sagen! Vom Material her benutzen eh fast alle das gleiche für mich ist die Spannung der Matratze entscheidene, einige Modelle wirken auf mich schon imLaden durchgelegen!
Den besten Liegekomfort empfand ich bei einer Ehmannsliege die eine einzigartige Unterkonstruktion in Gitterstruktur die nicht nachgibt und deswegen angenehm fest ist..jedenfalls empfinde ich das so!

Außerdem hab ich nicht den Eindruck das eine Nash oder Foxliege qualitativ höherwertig ist als Produkte anderer Marken mit weniger Image!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Jurik2507 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Danke für die Antwort lupus,

Das mit dem probeliegen hast bestimmt recht, werde ich auch machen.

Hat etwa keiner mehr Erfahrungen mit den liegen?


----------



## derNershofer (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Eigentlich kannst du mit beiden nicht viel falsch machen. Auf jeden Fall mal probe liegen und auch mal 5min auf der Liege liegen bleiben. 

Die Fox gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, da diese Feststellschraube zum "runter klappen" sehr schlecht verarbeitet ist, meiner Meinung nach. Alles Plastik und sieht sehr windig aus. 
Es gibt noch viele andere Liegen auf dem Markt! Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte macht Ehmanns super Zeug, auch die preiswerten Liegen von Anaconda sind nicht zu verachten.


----------



## White Carp (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, musst du in einen Laden fahren und dir selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen. 

Beide Liegen sind klasse verarbeitet und sehr zuverlässig. Jedoch musst du letztendlich entscheiden, welche besser ist. Das Problem ist halt, dass jeder von uns einen unterschiedlichen Körperbau hat und entweder lieber auf einer weichen oder harten Liege schläft. Es kommt auch drauf an, wie  du beruflich Arbeitest. So musst du entscheiden was für dich besser geeignet ist.


----------



## rainerle (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Dere,

bei mir stand voriges Jahr auch die Entscheidung an. Meine Erfahrungen:

- Ehmanns: massive Qualitätsprobleme mit dem Rahmen, Beinen und Scharnieren. Nach der 3 defekten Liege innerhalb von 4 Wochen war der Laden für mich durch. Herr Ehmanns konnte noch voriges Jahr die Welt nicht verstehen, da er ja nur bestes Material und einwandfrei geprüfte Ware versendet. Heuer hört sich das anders an: (Zitat Ehmanns Werbung jetzt) .....nachdem die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt wurden.........
Deshalb kann ich meinen Vorrednern absolut nicht zustimmen, was die Ehmanns Qualität betrifft. In einem anderen Board gibt es einen schönen Tröd, wo mehr als 15 Leute über die gleichen Defekte an den E-Liegen jammern. Das Netz, was Ehmanns als "Unterstützung" der Matratze hat, gibt es inzwischen für 20+Euro einzeln zu kaufen (normale Breite und XL) - das sollte also nicht die Kaufentscheidung sein, brauch ich das, so hol ich es mir extra dazu.
- Fox Flatliner (Standard): die wurde es dann bei mir. Nach über 50 Nächten am Wasser muss ich gestehen, dass ich keine andere haben möchte (immo). Wegen dem Verstellmechanismus war ich zunächst auch skeptisch aber nach zigmal auf- und abbauen muss ich sagen: dat Dingens hält und macht nicht den Anschein, dass es sich in der nächsten Zeit verabschiedet. Das Packmaß ist noch einigermaßen erträglich (im direkten Vergleich zur Nash WideBoy).
- Nash Wideboy SS4: hat mein Sohn. Schöne Liege, weicher wie die Fox und E-Liege. Von Frühjahr bis Herbst sehr gut. Im Winter nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen (ausser man bastelt ein bisschen), da es durch das Netzgewebe durchzieht. Da hilft dann nur von unten mit Rettungsfolie abdichten oder wie mein Sohn das macht: die alte Liege im Winter benutzen. Packmaß ist gigantisch (mir schon wieder zu groß und das soll was heißen).

Ich find's immer wieder geil, wie manche solche Kommentare / Empfehlungen abgeben mit dem Kontext:
.....das Plastik schaut so billig aus
.....die ist gut, weil da das und jenes zusätzlich dran ist
und und und.

Was ein guter Stuhl oder Liege für einen wert ist, kann man eigentlich erst sagen, wenn man mal 25 Nächte drauf gemacht hat. Dann kann man ein Statement mit Relevanz dazu abgeben und auch dann ist diese Meinung doch noch immer sehr subjektiv. Wäre genau so, wenn ich jetzt die Avid RestBite ins Rennen schmeiße. Sieht schön aus, ist groß aber ob es tatsächlich eine gute Liege ist weiß ich nicht. Man kann sie deshalb zum Anschauen empfehlen aber man kann sie nicht aus der Ferne "abqualifizieren".

Wie gesagt, ich / wir haben /hatten alle 3 "großen" Liegen. Für mich kommt die Ehmanns keinesfalls mehr in Frage (eben wegen der Qualität und weil ich mich durch Ehmanns "Total Quality Controll" Werbung leicht 'verar.scht' vorkomme). Auf die Nash schwört mein Sohn - mein Fall ist sie nicht (mir ist sie einfach zu weich).  Bleibt noch die Flatliner von den großen Liegen und meine ältere Daiwa Infinity DeLuxe (ist ne kleinere als die 3 XL Liegen , gibt es so aber leider nicht mehr - nur noch Restbestände im Netz). Und wie gesagt, die Avid müsste ich ausprobieren, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das eine gute Alternative wäre.


----------



## cyberpeter (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*



rainerle schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Flatliner von den großen Liegen und meine ältere Daiwa Infinity DeLuxe (ist ne kleinere als die 3 XL Liegen , gibt es so aber leider nicht mehr - nur noch Restbestände im Netz). Und wie gesagt, die Avid müsste ich ausprobieren, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das eine gute Alternative wäre.



Als (kostengünstige) Alternative zu den bisher aufgeführten "XXL Liegen" würde ich noch das JRC Extreme Bedchair ins Rennen werfen.

Ich habe mir diese Liege im Februar zugelegt, konnte dem Angebot f. die 4 beinige von 180 € einfach nicht wiederstehen zumal im Bekanntenkreis einige diese Liege einsetzen und sehr zufrieden sind.

Da ich mir die Liege erst im Februar zugelegt habe schaut es mit den eigenen Erfahrungen, bis auf einmal auf- und abbauen, weil meine 5 jährige Tochter unbedingt mal drauf schlafen wollte und 2-3 Stunden eigenes "probeliegen" relativ mau aus. 

Der erste Eindruck ist, dass die Liege eher straff ist, was mir entgegenkommt und auch sehr stabil verarbeitet ist und das meine Tochte das Ding am liebsten in ihrem Zimmer stehen hätte ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Jurik2507 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Danke Leute super antworten:m

Könnte mir die Fox sehr gut vorstellen, brauche dann noch einen
Schlafsack für die. Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen? Der müsste Winter und Sommer tauglich sein.


Die Nash ist all in One;+


----------



## rainerle (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Hi Jurik,

von dem SS von Nash würde ich für den Winter die Finger lassen - das taugt für "normale" englische Winter, jedoch nicht für unsere.

Bei der Fox bietet sich der Ventec "AllSeasons" an. Passt da prima drauf, hält sogar bei minus 10 Grad noch warm und kann durch das herausnehmen des Inlay's über das ganze Jahr gefischt werden (gut, im Sommer wird er ein bisschen warm, auch wenn man das Inlay raus nimmt ). Die Oberfläche ist äußerst robust (nicht 'nur' wasserabweisend wie die meisten, sondern richtig dicht), die Reisverschlüsse genial (hat sich bei mir noch kein einziges mal verhakt) und mit einer breiten Innenleiste abgedeckt. Nachteil: Packmaß, Gewicht und er lässt sich im Kopfbereich nicht "zusammenziehen". Und nein, man(n) kann keinen gängigen 4/5 Season Schlafsack auf der Liege lassen und diese damit zusammenklappen.


----------



## Jurik2507 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Hallo Rainer,

Danke für die Antwort.:m

Werde dann am Freitag die Fox mal genau anschauen und probeliegen.
Die. Nash ist woll damit aus dem Rennen.

Danke Leute habt mir echt weiter geholfen#6


----------



## maggas (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Hi sag mal welche Entscheidung hast du denn getroffen und wie ist deine Erfahrung jetzt mit der Wärme im Winter/Sommer und der Langlebigkeit der Liegen ?


----------



## Jurik2507 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nash VS Fox*

Hi.

Hab die fox flatliter genommen.  Fur die kalte Jahreszeit den passenden 5 season Schlafsack.


----------

